# just baught my first horse!!



## mrsnorm (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello. I'm new here. And today i went and baught my first horse. He is a 4 month old English gypsy cob colt foal. He doesn't have a name yet. They are keeping him until i can find local grazing. Am so excited!!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, welcome to pf  How exciting for you, I'm afarid I know nothing about horses except I really like them, always talk to them in the local fields, and many many years ago I rode a couple of times. 
What we need on here is PHOTOS and lots of them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow - very brave of you to buy such a young colt as your first horse! Wish you lots of luck and fun times with him :thumbup:
Welcome to PF


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Why is a 4 month old away from his dam? Is he even eating on his own. My last foal wasn't eating hard feed ie not taking any milk off mum until he was 5months old. I'm actually worried for you colt. 

Or do you live under a bridge?

If this is a genuine post please find a good horse forum and somewhere to keep him with someone experienced with foals.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> *Why is a 4 month old away from his dam?* Is he even eating on his own. My last foal wasn't eating hard feed ie not taking any milk off mum until he was 5months old. I'm actually worried for you colt.
> 
> Or do you live under a bridge?
> 
> If this is a genuine post please find a good horse forum and somewhere to keep him with someone experienced with foals.


See?? I said I knew nothing about horses, now you've said it the only foals I have seen are with their mums till they're quite big so they must be a lot older than this one...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

welcome to the forum.
must agree 4 months is too soon to be away from the dam. would love photos if you have any.


----------



## mrsnorm (Aug 20, 2012)

I got told he's eating by himself and that it's normal at his age. When i went to see him he was happily grazing. 

I think i will call and say no to having him now


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

mrsnorm said:


> I got told he's eating by himself and that it's normal at his age. When i went to see him he was happily grazing.
> 
> I think i will call and say no to having him now


Are these gypsys you are buying him off?

If so tbh I would stay clear 4months is too young. Not sure of your budget but you can easily find New Forests and welsh Xs for around the £500 that are broken and ready to go. Or if you can get on a local facebook horsey page there are loads of shares/ loans every where atm.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't touch with a bargepole either, I don't wean mine until they are 6 at the very earliest but usually 7 or 8 months old as they are still gaining alot of nutrition from their mother - studies have shown they don't have all the correct enzymes etc needed for a full grass diet until they are 6 months old - so it will physically set a foal back if they are orphaned/weaned this young. Also the mental distress and social implications of taking a foal away that young can have lasting effects and cause behavioral issues in the future, they learn alot from their mothers and the rest of the herd so taking them away that young is really bad.

Foals start to graze at 7 or 8 days old so saying he is grazing therefore OK to go is not a sign of someone who cares for their animals - just for a fast buck! When I sell on weanlings they will have been weaned for at least 4 or 5 weeks with other babies or older youngsters before they go to new homes, we make sure they are good to lead etc and are totally happy away from mum and eating hay/haylage well before they leave, suddenly taking a baby off mum and straight to a new home is dangerous - the baby will be totally traumatised and the change in diet will not only set it back but could cause colic. 
You also need to make sure you have a buddy for a foal, not a mare or filly as colts can get mares in foal at 6 months old onwards! - they can't be kept on their own either and if still entire, check both nuts are there or it could cost you a packet to geld if one or both is retained!!

If this is your first horse I would really think twice on buying a weanling - it will cost you a bomb to keep it until it is ready to ride, it may look like buying a foal is a cheap way to get a horse but it is actually far far more expensive in the long run than buying an older horse - they are accident magnets so not all make it in one piece to be ridden so you need to think can you afford a pasture pet if things go wrong? The cost of insurance is high, and finding 24/7 turnout with a bunch of other youngsters isn't always easy - some studs do offer that service but it isn't cheap! 
So maybe an older youngster that is ready to back ie. a 4yr old - will save you a ton of money!! Or with the market as bad as it is a nice ridden one would save even more money and time as they are going for peanuts at the mo!!


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Do some more reserch before you get a horse, if youve ever been around foals you would know this is too young, if youve never been around foals you shouldnt be getting one. Im sorry if that sounds harsh but it wont take much effort to go and help out someone who breeds foals, visit a few places don't just take what one person says and believe it. 

Although ive ridden for years I never had my own horse. I decided i wanted a youngster so I could develop a strong bond with the horse. I part loaned from a lady who had her older horse and a couple of youngsters, best experience, and only did this for a couple of months then got my boy.


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's your first horse right? How long have you been riding? I would suggest getting an old horse (15 hrs +) first as if you buy a colt, you're gonna have to break it in if you wanna ride it! Well you can get someone else but it's all very stressful so think about it!


----------

